# rides like a snowboard movie?



## Ausdude (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello coloradopaddler, have you checked out You Tube? I put in 'xtranormal videos' and got many results. Perhaps with some luck, one of the You Tubers may have saved the video you want? Those movies were wonderful fun.


----------

